# Kaanapali Beach Club-location of TV's HDMI port



## winger (Mar 28, 2014)

I want to watch videos on the TV from my laptop and plan on bringing a 3-feet long HDMI cable.  I am wondering if the cable I have will be long enough to reach the TV's HDMI port.  Can anyone tell me if there is an HDMI port at the front edge of the TV (in common area and bedroom)  or only the center/back of the unit?   

Thanks!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 28, 2014)

winger said:


> I want to watch videos on the TV from my laptop and plan on bringing a 3-feet long HDMI cable.  I am wondering if the cable I have will be long enough to reach the TV's HDMI port.  Can anyone tell me if there is an HDMI port at the front edge of the TV (in common area and bedroom)  or only the center/back of the unit?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Winger,

I've not been to the resort you're inquiring about, so I don't know the specific answer.  Some Sony TV's have an HDMI Port on the front but  I think that most TV's have the HDMI port(s) on the rear of the TV.

Lighting may be an issue - so bring a flashlight, or if you have a Smartphone, use a Flashlight App.

While a 3-foot HDMI cable may work, I don't think it will be long enough for your needs.  A 6-foot cable will give you many more set-up options.

For relatively inexpensive HDMI cables see www.mycablemart.com and
www.monoprice.com

Good Luck,

Richard


----------



## winger (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the websites. Since I am leaving to Maui in a week, I likely will order a slightly longer cable for my next trips.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 30, 2014)

I carry a 12-foot HDMI cable with me when I travel for that purpose. 

Being self-employed, I often need to do some work while I'm out of the office since there isn't someone to delegate to.  And since much of my work involves reviewing documents, the smaller screen on a laptop is a big limitation.  So I use the LCD in the room as a second monitor that is big enough to use for document review.  I can usually have two documents open side by side.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 30, 2014)

winger said:


> Thanks for the websites. Since I am leaving to Maui in a week, I likely will order a slightly longer cable for my next trips.



If you're a member of Amazon Prime,  you could order today, get free shipping and have your cable before you left for your trip.

See http://www.amazon.com/HDMI-Cables-Video-Interconnects-Accessories/b?ie=UTF8&node=202505011

Have a good trip.

Richard


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 30, 2014)

Or have Amazon ship it to the destination. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## winger (Mar 30, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> If you're a member of Amazon Prime,  you could order today, get free shipping and have your cable before you left for your trip.
> 
> See http://www.amazon.com/HDMI-Cables-Video-Interconnects-Accessories/b?ie=UTF8&node=202505011
> 
> ...


Good point - just signed up for a trial version of Amazon Prime and ordered.  While we were at it, we ordered a few other things we wanted to have on our trip as well.  

The other idea of shipping to the resort, that works too, but with the resort being in hawaii, I am not too comfortable with timing (e.g. will it take too long to get there?).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 30, 2014)

winger said:


> Good point - just signed up for a trial version of Amazon Prime and ordered.  While we were at it, we ordered a few other things we wanted to have on our trip as well.
> 
> The other idea of shipping to the resort, that works too, but with the resort being in hawaii, I am not too comfortable with timing (e.g. will it take too long to get there?).



I've had Amazon Prime ship the the resort in South Carolina & the front desk left a message for me that the package had arrived.

Not familiar with what the rules are for shipping to Hawaii - if you're interested in doing that, I suggest starting another thread in the Hawaii section and asking about Amazon Prime shipments to Hawaii.

Safe travels,


Richard


----------

